# Discussion: You can only have 2 bikes, DH/FR and what?



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

So, like I have posted. If you could only have two bikes, one is your DH/FR bike, what would the other be? Please be specific.....


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I would for sure go with a FS 29er...........

Be specific, Nicolai Helius AC 29er..............


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Freeride for me and I think the new trend for low slack trail bikes is awesome. I am still stuck on slopestyle bikes for my second ride untill I can find a trail bike that is as strong and can be used on DJs.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*I have a couple btu here are my favorites*

the big girl







and the trail machine


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this including road bikes?

If it is then a lightweight HT 29er (not sure if one quite how I want exists though).

If you can have a road bike ontop of the other 2 bikes then I'd go for a light weight FS trail bike.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

This is interesting to me, keep it coming. I have been playing with the ideal of a 29er HT also. Nice to see it popping up, not what I expected.


----------



## sherlock50 (Aug 22, 2007)

A Hardtail. Aside from the DH bike the only thing I ride is my hardcore Banshee Scirocco. Goes anywhere and keeps it honest. And imagine how good the Trek dh feels after bounding about on a ht!


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I currently have the DH bike in the shop waiting on a warranty frame from tranny and a fully functioning covert that I've been riding like a DH bike and getting in shape in the meantime. I also like my HT SS. So I guess right now a AM bike aka Covert and a HT SS. If it is just a DH bike and a companion, I would probably pick a slack heavy duty HT SS, like my Norco Manik


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Man, I have a hard time picking 4-5 bikes.

I think I would agree with Whafe though: Nicolai Helius AC 29er

We would differ on the FR bike though  Love my Knolly DT.

Edit: that is, unless I get into riding street more. Then, perhaps a Transition Double would be my second bike.


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

Santa Cruz Chameleon ought to be able to handle everything else


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

2 is not enough. DH Bike, dj/4x bike and a road/xc bike for fitness training. That seems like the reasonable minimum.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

A 26" hard tale for me please - in steel or better yet ti.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

My Yeti DJ. Long enough TT to let me do long rides but compact enough to use for everything else as well. Even works great at the BMX track.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It depends on what that DH/FR bike is.

If it's just a solid DH bike, I'd want a light AM bike as my "other" bike, 29er or 26er.

If the DH/FR bike is something like my Highline, Knolly DT or Uzzi, then I could afford to have my other bike as a 29er hardtail or something, because I could pedal those bikes uphill pretty well, and my DH skills would allow me to ride even a hardtail downhill pretty fast, so it would be perfect for those days with the XCish guys.

If the DH/FR bike is something with even less travel/lighter than above, then definitely the 29er hardtail. 

I find 26" XC FS bikes to be pretty useless these days, or just simply obsolete compared to a 29er HT.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

dh/fr bike - my uzzi vpx

2nd bike - mid range xc rig for those days when you want to do mellow trail rides or long road rides (change tires to 2.1)


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

you can do pretty much anything on a good free ride bike so I would have to get something that's the most opposite like a road bike or a sweet beach cruiser.


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, my decision is the opposite. Have a Cannondale AM (Rize), so deciding whether I want a FR or DH bike as my second


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Short chainstay hardtail with 4 inch front end wearing a 5 inch travel adjustable fork.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Fixie, cause I've always wanted to wear girl pants.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

DH race bike and then a dirt jumper/4x bike (hardtail).


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

schneidie said:


> DH race bike and then a dirt jumper/4x bike (hardtail).


3 bikes

DH , AM, XC


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

I would get the new specialized enduro, it looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

Good strong slack 6'' bike and dj/street hardtail. All you need.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

This is all good stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> We would differ on the FR bike though  Love my Knolly DT.


If I wasnt on the FR, would be on a DT though, so all good


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Guess it also depends as others have mentioned, if it is a full on race DH bike, or DH/FR bike.... I cover all bases with my siblings.... However if I had to only have 2, it would be the FS 29er and the Helius FR....

The FR Sibling = (with its new Lyric (sweet sweet fork)









XC/AM single track shreader Sibling =


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

In addition to my DH rig (2008 Perp), I have a trail bike (2007 Enduro) and a hardtail (2009P1 AM).


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

MaddSquirrel said:


> So, like I have posted. If you could only have two bikes, one is your DH/FR bike, what would the other be? Please be specific.....


What are you looking to do with the second bike?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Only 2????*

DH and AM= Demo 8 and Enduro or Nomad
FR and Trail= What I have..SXT and Teocali Super


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

I only have 2 mtn bikes, dh- blindside. and AM v2 covert. I wanted something I could pedal anywhere and still rip on the way down, hit some smaller jumps. works great.

I also have a commuter but I have less than $100 over 3yrs into it so it doesn't count the same.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

My other bike is a Titus Motolite. Handles descents really well and is light and fast enough for XC racing. I do wish I had a DJ/street bike though...


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I've got 4 mtn bikes; DH, AM, XC, DJ. My AM bike, a Canfield Balance is by far the most ridden and while there are some pretty sick newer bikes out there I'm not itching for anything different, in fact if I had to I could dispose of the XC and DH and use the Balance for almost everything.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Depends on how many bases you want to cover. If we agree that a DH or FR bike will cover what is needed as a big sled, in my case FR, then what else is needed?
If its trail/am or xc then there are plenty of options. If its DJ/4X again loads to choose from. Where I am struggling now is reducing 3 bikes to 2 and its in finding a bike that will climb, do longer milage, rip single track and then still hit DJs. I am finding a good FR bike will climb but its not fun, will ride single track but when it levels off and you have to get on the gas, not fun. Then generaly mucking about trying to boost small features again not ideal. So let the FR bike be a FR bike. A good AM bike seems too in the middle and even though I am thinking of a DT to replace the Maelstrom which will cover AM rides and still rip FR lines again its not going to sprint well and still comes in at approx. 38lbs so its not a light weight fun bike. Its that damn shorter, slacker trail ripper thats killing me now. There are some nice 125-150mm rear travel, 66* head angle, low BB bikes comming out this year but are they going to be tuff enough to hit gaps and drops that dont call for full face and full pads and manage DJs too. I think slopestyle bikes come close but are slightly over optimum weight and generally suffer short seat tubes. 
I think for me a perfect second bike would run 140" ish rear with 160mm travel adjust fork, low BB, 66* head angle at 160mm, 17" seat tube, 16.7"-17" chain stay, built tuff enough for good hits but really need needs to sprint well. If you going to hit a rough trail you gonna take you FR bike any way right. 
So far I am sitting on a Maelstrom for the big bike
Wildcard for the jumps and general muck around town
160mm travel adjust fork hardtail for everything
I always thought 1 bike does it all was possible now I am thinking at least 2. I am thinking that since the Maelstrom is new and I am stuck with it I may have to hold on the DT and this year will see the medium Wildcard getting changed out for a large Wildcard or seriously looking at a Scott Voltage. That Voltage is seriously adjustable and could an amazing one bikt to be stuck with. I hope to see some new releases from Canfield and Evil this year to make a solid competitor for the DT.
Whatever you ride I hope you rip it for 2010 cause no matter what there are some rediculous bikes on the market now. 2010 is going to be insane.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I have two bikes and they are these.....


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Gota have a commuter. My 9sp Dura-Ace equiped Klein Q-carbon race does the trick.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

6" AM bike. 

I also have a hardtail for street, park and DJ's


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

A 26" hardtail. That and my dh/fr bike would cover everything, including road if I had to.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

A good solid AM bike like my SX Trail (or something similar).


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I have 2 BIG BIKES 2007 Canfield Lucky and a 2009 Mountaincycle Shockwave8.0 and love both bikes. I ride these 2 bikes on all my rides. I only like big bikes for riding DROPS,JUMPS,XC,DH,FREERIDE ect. i know they are not IDEAL all around but i just ride it anyways.I get to ride freeride 2times aweek we have a SPT 7 mins. from my house lovin that place dirt for days and we changin it all the time FREERIDE 4 LIFE RRRRRRRRR


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

if i had an unlimited budget i would have to say:
orange 225 (once realised)
and sx trail.


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

*I'd go HT..*

DH/FR duties:









AM/Trail duties:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Its hard to pick just two

i just went through a total redo of my stable, here is what i will be riding for 2010

DH/FR 2010 canfield (model info to come)
XC/AM 2010 banshee spitfire
Street/DJ 2009 transition double

if i had only two i would choose the top 2.


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

mjsca07 said:


> In addition to my DH rig (2008 Perp), I have a trail bike (2007 Enduro) and a hardtail (2009P1 AM).


My bad, it wasn't what you have, it was what WOULD you have. I'd go with AM, Street, and road.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Definately a AM Hardtail, TransAM


----------



## murphdog55 (Feb 5, 2009)

living near the beach in so cal, a beach cruiser is a must, gotta have something for the weekend bar crawls:thumbsup: 

this is my cruiser with some mtb flavor


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

murphdog55 said:


> living near the beach in so cal, a beach cruiser is a must, gotta have something for the weekend bar crawls:thumbsup:
> 
> this is my cruiser with some mtb flavor


That is one of the coolest bikes I've ever seen.:thumbsup: Seriously bro, put this up in the passion forum too!


----------



## murphdog55 (Feb 5, 2009)

mjsca07 said:


> That is one of the coolest bikes I've ever seen.:thumbsup: Seriously bro, put this up in the passion forum too!


thanks was just bored at work one day with a bunch of parts laying around


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Right now I have a Intense SS with a 66 ata and Transition Vagrant with a Domain U turn. Adjustable travel forks are the ****, they make both bikes so versatile.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If I had to choose two it would be a 6 inch light freeride bike, like my Kona Coiler, and an XC sled, like a hardtail or shorter travel dual suspension.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Unlimited funds, but only 2....I'b be rocking a pair of Morewoods...a Makulu for DH, and a Mbuzi for everything from FR to AM (would a couple of wheelset options be allowed on the 2nd bike? Maybe even a couple of different shock/fork combos? In that case there would be an air/air and a coil/coil version of the Mbuzi...:thumbsup: ). If we are not allowed 2 set-ups for one of the bikes, then do a Kalula for DH/FR (with no FD the climbs will be horrible, but it will be better for FR in general than the Makulu), and an air/air version of the Mbuzi with medium-weight wheels. 

Or maybe a Makulu with the new Spesh Enduro....they can handle pretty much everything....

Or maybe a new TR 450 with a Scratch (Air), medium weight build.....

Or maybe.....actually the list is too long. Good thing I don't have any money.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

best results come from riding the extremes,Dh/freeride bike+ Full on road bike.The dh bike gets ridden daily for errands and nighttime urban/suburban stunting and such,the roadbike gets ridden 150-250 miles a week in the morning.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

murphdog55 said:


> living near the beach in so cal, a beach cruiser is a must, gotta have something for the weekend bar crawls:thumbsup:
> 
> this is my cruiser with some mtb flavor


I have one of those gold stratos MX-6 forks that I have been saving for a cool build like what you have. Dual crown and gold, doesn't get much more bling.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

IN & Hawt..

1-DH bike
2-5-6inch bike with 66 deg HA and low bb short stays long wheelbase[ thinking Evil sect 140mm for example]
3-HT SS or fixie, cheapie for ghey things..

OUT
29ers are for old people and people whop don't want a challenge always into something easier mtb is about harder not softer

Dumbing down of trails and bikes and so sucks what I hate most about this industry.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> IN & Hawt..
> 
> 1-DH bike
> 2-5-6inch bike with 66 deg HA and low bb short stays long wheelbase[ thinking Evil sect 140mm for example]
> ...


So you are opposed to change? A 8" suspension bike is an acceptable crutch, but a 29er is not? Personally I am all about technology making things easier - means you can push the limits even farther no?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

6inch bike with DH geo and 2 wheelsets, and a dirtbike.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

M6 
Charge blender


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

006_007 said:


> So you are opposed to change? A 8" suspension bike is an acceptable crutch, but a 29er is not? Personally I am all about technology making things easier - means you can push the limits even farther no?




Don't go putting wurds in my mouth or mis quoting me 

Never said I don;t love progress or technology!

But I am a purist of the sport too, pushing the limits of what on a 29er, everything Ive ever read from everyone says how it makes it easier!

Easier is good when technology helps you yes but also mtb is about using that tech to progress further to me that's being able to go downhill faster, maybe go uphill faster but riding more difficult terrain.''

I mean ya can ride anything over anything, how its done is a different thing, most picts Ive seen of 29ers its no wonder people ride them the trails are so buff so wide its like a road bike on dirt, XC has suffered the same fate.

They've taken the technical skills out of it and made it a weight game for weaners, not skilled riders!

Plus its omo, its not necessarily right or wrong its my view, somehow MTBR has become this we must all agree and say the same thing forum 

I have a different view and have had enough of a taste for what I do its not for me yet, maybe in 10years, but I still find it like plowing a feild.

Everyone to there own, I don;t want to ride one to replace a 5-inch properly designed rig [not some XC LT Lightweight AM bike most manufactures plug out nor do I want 29ers on my DH bike!

So that leaves XC and they feel stink to me, so XC position I can't stand it, so many people have so much over lap it just cracks me up, but that says a lot about where they ride and what they ride terrain wise, MTB is becoming more and more like road riding its becoming a joke and a marketers dream!

Go the tech, but keep it real, if you want to keep moving forward and developing as a rider, ya don;t need big hucks for that!

For example I see trails that have natural potential and great tech and flow ruined by over berming every corner so riders can get around faster wiping out the off camber and digging out roots, a mixture is good and forces good line choices or forces you to pick and look for lines.

But no people take the easy way out make a berm there because they can;t handle the off camber or hate roots, ride a road bike if ya want camber on everything, its why US is all great on style not great on speed when course get techy for xample, this is the dumbing down example I speak of same with the bike development, just about everyone follows the same direction focusing on linkages, not on doing there own thing and leading a new direction etc with geo for example that many have been asking for but they stick with what suits those who don;t change, I think I'm very into tech.

Many here slated the Hammerschidt and called it BS be too heavy to slow it was crap, I was one of the first to see its benefits and that hasn't changed and now many nay sayers have it or rave about it!

I'm all about tech, not BS crap fed to us by markeers and people in the collective:thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Whoah buddy, lay off the generalizations. You have generalized riding styles, wheel sizes, economies and entire countries in that last post. Basically you're saying that no one in the US knows how to properly handle a tech of camber corner, let alone be done by someone with a different wheel size?

Around where I live there are plenty of 29" SS rigid riders and almost no "buffed trail" There's only a small handful of manmade berms and the riders, even being americans, seem to handle the conditions OK.

And explain to me, once again, how big wheels are a crutch and rear suspension is not.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

to the op, I'm working on this right now 

I have a Canfield lucky that I ride for everything and it does that pretty well (obviously more DH/FR oriented than XC!), but...

I'm thinking I would like a shorter travel trail ripper to keep me on my toes, 5-6" travel, and I've been thinking of building up something like a reign frame to do this, then I saw a dude on RM that built up a very sick bike with a trance x frame, slacked it out with a slightly longer fork.

So with realistic budget I think something like that, trance x frame with longer fork (36 or lyric), 1X9 gearing (which is kinda default on all my bikes so far) built up with stronger components, like SLX cranks, X9 drive train, ist gen saint or xt brakes, hope pro 2 wheel set etc.

If all of a sudden I had a lot of spare $$ to throw at it, I'd be looking at what the Canfield bros are planing with their new frames in the 6" ish range


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

trailadvent said:


> But I am a purist of the sport too, pushing the limits of what on a 29er, everything Ive ever read from everyone says how it makes it easier!


I guess you ride with slower dudes. My take is the opposite, it's been harder to keep up with 29ers, and they allow me to ride faster on certain trails and conditions. Once we have a few fit riders on 29ers, it's more challenging to keep that speed up and go faster. It's easier if I'm riding on my 29er with guys on 26ers, but I like to go fast and it lets me do that. It's not really "easier" to go faster, it's maybe only "easier" to go the same speed as before.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I guess you ride with slower dudes. My take is the opposite, it's been harder to keep up with 29ers, and they allow me to ride faster on certain trails and conditions. Once we have a few fit riders on 29ers, it's more challenging to keep that speed up and go faster. It's easier if I'm riding on my 29er with guys on 26ers, but I like to go fast and it lets me do that. It's not really "easier" to go faster, it's maybe only "easier" to go the same speed as before.


I am slow, slower than a turtle, got a long ways to go before I will be back up to speed  :thumbsup:

But that is also my point, in what I see as the conditions you talk about, ya could ride any bike, I'm not disputing they maybe faster but that's also subjective to the engine pushing it, if swapped around like for like then we'll see, but Ive yet to see 29ers ride in areas where I think is challenging.

For me its about the challenge technically, not just pure speed, like Motocross vs beach racing beach racing is faster, and he who has the biggest motor and and utilise the power and ride sand will win, not necessarily the best technical rider.

Building on tracks its what I look for to create as much tech at the same time make it fully ride able for anyone, use the terrain to select lines for riders with skill and an eye for line choice, so they are rewarded and bunnies can still ride but will be forced to a slower speed due to there ability at the time.

Yes big generalizations and as I said JMO, one mans OP, Ive been MTBing for over 20years at every level, Ive raced everything on 2 wheels, its just my opinion, its a discussion as the title says ,don't take it personally..

Mostly tongue in check I do like some aspects of them. If I was adventure riding again if I could get the cockpit comfy for my neck I would ride one for 100km plus rides, I raced and rode Road bikes all my life up until a few years back, after last run in with a car I stepped away, so I know the benefits.

But there also lies the issue I raised above, tech to improve vs a big wheel to make it easier or faster, its not the same, F1 don't run different sized wheels, road bikes don;t run different sized wheels, the recent US champs are a farce to me, the courses are road courses and 29ers winning both male and female categorizes only prove my point about the lack of technicality in the course and the winning on a bike wheel!

I doubt the UCI will allow that, will and if so will this say that US riders can only compete with Euro's on a bigger wheel









Tires gearing suspension etc should be allowed freedom to develop, now a can of woop arse has been opened, better is subjective!

Long boards in surfing were the pure aspect of surfing, short boarding came along, the 2 are relevant but are totally different, almost different sports, but in the same passion and a certain respect is there for that.

As I said JMO.

When on where its going, and I have become a fan of where the Euro's are heading, just like I was a big fan of the US leading the way from the 80s to the mid of the last decade, the wheel turns, my road bikes have always been Euro, I still have 2 American US made bikes I'm still a fan of some US brands, land availability is probably another issue for types of trail and riders now dominating the market as well , after all we here are a small part of sales I suspect.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

essenmeinstuff said:


> to the op, I'm working on this right now
> 
> I have a Canfield lucky that I ride for everything and it does that pretty well (obviously more DH/FR oriented than XC!), but...
> 
> ...


Take a look at the Banshee Spitfire. I had the privilege of riding one at the dirt demo at interbike this past year. Far and away one of the more fun "trailbikes" at the show... it felt a bit lower, slacker and more stable than similar trailbikes. It was set up 1x9 and epitomized my idea of a fun trail play bike.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

NWfreeride said:


> Take a look at the Banshee Spitfire. I had the privilege of riding one at the dirt demo at interbike this past year. Far and away one of the more fun "trailbikes" at the show... it felt a bit lower, slacker and more stable than similar trailbikes. It was set up 1x9 and epitomized my idea of a fun trail play bike.


Looks pretty slick, the low BB would worry me a little though, the lucky is a bit higher at 13.8" (I think anyway, admittedly it sits lower due to the 8" vs 5" travel), and I battled with pedal strikes around here, took me a while to tweak a few things to minimize that. I am running 175mm cranks, which doesn't don't help, but I need the leverage to torque my way up techy climbs...

The spitfire sitting at 13.5" or 13" would be a major concern for me and I'd want to try it out on trails around here before plopping down cash... Other than that concern, its pretty much what I'm looking for!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

DH - Banshee Legend MrkII

AM/FR duties - Banshee Rune w/ zero stack headset with a 170mm lyrik DH

however for the trails i ride - My wildcard kills. that bike can do a lot of cool things.. unfortunately I'm not very good at doing those cool things... at least it makes me look better when i'm standing around.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I only have two bikes, Orange 222 for DH duties, Giant STP for everything else. But I'm giving up the DH rig albeit somewhat reluctantly, I think the STP will cover all my needs.


----------



## ryan12210 (Feb 15, 2009)

My pride and joy

Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC70
Santa Cruz VP Free


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

SC Bullit (with Boxxer 170MM) and Kona Lavadome steel hardtail (with Z1 FR 130MM).


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I only have two. Cove Gspot for DH/FR and On-One Inbred 29er rigid for everything else.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Since I hear 29" wheels dumb down the trails so much, I guess I should take my rigid Karate Monkey to the resorts instead of using 200mm of suspension. I guess it'd make it feel like I was riding on the road, then I could pin the gnar like a boss!


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dirt jumper (my 26" Identiti 666S specifically). I get all the exercise I need at work so my bikes are for fun, to me I have no fun casually riding trails so my current stable is all I'll ever need.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually in the process of looking for a 2nd bike myself right now. Happy with my DH bike, but would like something more playful on the jumps. If you don't like to pedal (I have no interest in it) then I'd say something that covers the opposite side of the spectrum which is smooth freeride to dirt jumping. I'm looking at 4-5" slope/4x bikes like the Banshee Rampant, etc.


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

thats exatly the situation i'm in right now.
i have my dh bike and my second bike is...................

my 20" bmx race bike. thats it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I currently have 3 bikes

DH
AM
Road

I would keep the first 2...


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

A Banshee prime or Tallboy LT with 1x10 and dropper seatpost.


----------



## PArocks (Jul 6, 2011)

I only have two bikes,a session 8 to keep the gravity monkey happy and a remedy 9.7 that does everything else


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

genemk said:


> Actually in the process of looking for a 2nd bike myself right now. Happy with my DH bike, but would like something more playful on the jumps. If you don't like to pedal (I have no interest in it) then I'd say something that covers the opposite side of the spectrum which is smooth freeride to dirt jumping. I'm looking at 4-5" slope/4x bikes like the Banshee Rampant, etc.


Mine. Does it all:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

My Slash 9 and my Pinarello... what else do I need?


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

For me, DH bike and something like a Transition Double.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

OffCamber said:


> Mine. Does it all:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Is that a front derailleur I see? I want to get something like this, a playful trail ripper, but I need it to be FD compatible and able to be pedaled up to go back down. How does it pedal?


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a DH and a 2011 Yeti 575. 

Great Combo!


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

nightofthefleming said:


> Is that a front derailleur I see? I want to get something like this, a playful trail ripper, but I need it to be FD compatible and able to be pedaled up to go back down. How does it pedal?


That's not a front derailleur but you can run a Direct Mount one this bike. The pic is of the SX trail but the SX has the same mount.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

2012 Stumpy FSR Comp Carbon 29er (my daily driver)
2011 Trek Session 8 
2012 Giant XTC-1 Carbon (Traded it for the Session last week because it was just sitting there and not being ridden)


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Anything other than a 29er.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Since I don't have a DH bike, I'd choose a Session or a Demo 9 to join my awesome and versatile Enduro and I'd be fine. 
If I'd have infinite money I'd upgrade my Enduro to a S-works too to lose some weight from it to make it even more pedal friendly.


----------



## PArocks (Jul 6, 2011)

A-Ray said:


> 2012 Stumpy FSR Comp Carbon 29er (my daily driver)
> 2011 Trek Session 8
> 2012 Giant XTC-1 Carbon (Traded it for the Session last week because it was just sitting there and not being ridden)


Whoa,wait a minute....A-Ray with a DH rig? Awesome,I just aquired one like that,Hit me up ,we need to ride together,Ive been doing evenings at F.C.


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd probably take a Specialized Stumpjumper EVO for everything else.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

For me a proper DH rig and my sxtrail take care of all the riding I do. No substitute for a proper setup dh rig IMO ..Yeah an sxtrail can dh also but not like my jedi at 35%sag


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

I always wanted a big bike when I had a trailbike. Wish granted, now I want my f*cking trail bike back!

My Demo7 rawks...But, I miss my everyday, do it all Heckler! I'd be happy with a 4-5" trail bike for variety's sake!


----------



## cowpatchman6 (Jun 27, 2009)

08 Lucky 7 for DH, XC and AM...Evil Sov for DH, XC and AM.. Rip9...for DH, XC and AM


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

My Trek Remedy. It pedals uphill better than my HT did and it's just as fun on the typical DH as The DH bike is in the really gnar.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My vote is a Rumblefish.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Have: Knolly Delirium
Want: Knolly Endorphin.

OR

Sell the Delirium...

Podium for the Gravity Fix.
Chilcotin for the Trail.

Not sure which way I will go... but that be me thoughts...

michael


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd be okay with 2 bikes. One bike for freeride/DH - that would have to be a Transition TR250. And one bike for every day pedaling - that's tough but it'd be a toss up between a Blur LTc and a Turner 5 Spot.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

only 2 bikes is a horrible thought. but if I had to it would be a mini DH, say a tr250 that could handle some more xc type rides with some effort and a DJ hardtail. but then I would have no bmx bike and no townie(road).


----------

